# Large scale large scale



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I came across this while searching for a techniques for modeling grass for the indoor portion of my railroad, unrelated but cool...

http://more-t-please.blogspot.com/

If I am doing the math correctly this should represent large scale trains in large scale??? Build a working garden railway in your garden railway.

Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

T gauge is veeeeeeery tempting, but I have abunch of HOn30 stuff still layout around.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Not sure about your math - but it's close enough so who cares. [)] 

A standard gauge model at 1/29th of the 45mm gauge would be 45/29 or 1.5mm. Narrow gauge at 45/22.5 or 45/20.3 is still not quite 3mm but getting closer. Standard Gauge in F scale (1:20.3) is around 70mm, so that would get you to 3.5mm. Finally, (you can tell I'm working this out as I type) standard gauge in 1:22.5 ("G" or Goofy Gauge) is gauge 3 or 63.5mm is still 2.82mm as a model of a model. 

In fact, it has already been done, as a Garden Railroad in the garden of a model house. Z scale at 6.5mm (about twice the T scale) is equivalent to the typical 'ride-on' garden railroads in the 5" or 7 1/4" gauge. The garden railway club who exhibit at the B&O Railroad Museum at Xmas have a module with a home that has a large Z-scale railroad running around its garden. I have a photo somewhere... 

But you're right - a 3mm gauge does allow you to make a model of a typical garden railroad. All we need now is a K-27 and some coaches in 1/450.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

IIRC this was a N-scale loop on the LS display at the TCA museum.... 









Also, I found several of these at my LHS, I think they worked out as 3" gauge? 
















They're just static, but what can you expect for $4?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Found this from the link above. 
Steve 



http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10092159


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 06/15/2009 12:12 PM
Tom, 

Not sure about your math - but it's close enough so who cares. [)] 

A standard gauge model at 1/29th of the 45mm gauge would be 45/29 or 1.5mm. Narrow gauge at 45/22.5 or 45/20.3 is still not quite 3mm but getting closer. Standard Gauge in F scale (1:20.3) is around 70mm, so that would get you to 3.5mm. Finally, (you can tell I'm working this out as I type) standard gauge in 1:22.5 ("G" or Goofy Gauge) is gauge 3 or 63.5mm is still 2.82mm as a model of a model. 

In fact, it has already been done, as a Garden Railroad in the garden of a model house. Z scale at 6.5mm (about twice the T scale) is equivalent to the typical 'ride-on' garden railroads in the 5" or 7 1/4" gauge. The garden railway club who exhibit at the B&O Railroad Museum at Xmas have a module with a home that has a large Z-scale railroad running around its garden. I have a photo somewhere... 

But you're right - a 3mm gauge does allow you to make a model of a typical garden railroad. All we need now is a K-27 and some coaches in 1/450.

It needs to have a super socket too. (Couldn't resist.)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SLemcke on 06/15/2009 8:17 PM
Found this from the link above. 
Steve 



http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10092159












Now that's neat. Apparently Eishindo is making a T-scale diesel, thus the 'garden railway' becomes practical.

However, the scale on this pic doesn't work - this must be an HO scale 'garden railway' ? [If the 3mm gauge is purporting to be 10" or 12" ride-on railway size, then the guy driving must be about 6 times that (5-6' tall) so he's 18mm, or less than 1 inch tall.] 
But the diesel makes a 'garden railway' practical in our larger scale.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

So now we have, in descending order of gauge, TT, Z, and T?

My head hurts.

Les


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kinda brings the words "Flea Circus" to mind....









Bill


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Of course, there are other ways to run different scales! *


















...& considering how *expensive most Z scale is *







, don't think I'd try that one myself! (But it's sure *FUN to watch! *














).









*Tom*


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Yo, now that's funny!!







Thanks for posting it, ya made my morning!


----------

